# Favorite movie villain



## Rilvor (Nov 18, 2007)

My vote goes for Davy Jones, he's one of the coolest looking villains I've ever seen, an excellent sword fighter, heartless (literally!) evil bastard with a secret soft side, completely brutal, and (until the third movie) commanded the mighty Kraken! Oh and he's awesome at the organ too 

Lets hear it, what's your favorite villain?


----------



## DarkSunDS (Nov 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Nov 18, 2007)

The smoking man from the X-files, so secretive and munipulitive.


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 18, 2007)

I also say TSM.


----------



## Emil (Nov 18, 2007)

Clarence Boddicker from Robocop


----------



## MadPlumber (Nov 19, 2007)

EmilAnarchy said:
			
		

> Clarence Boddicker from Robocop


Hey, yeah, Clarence Boddicker!  That's a good one.

Myself, I'm going to go with *Admiral Piett* from the Star Wars Trilogy.  Well, maybe he's not necessarily a villain, but rather an officer working for the bad guys.  Still, he's a favorite character.


----------



## fullbloodlion (Nov 19, 2007)

Scar >.>

In live action movies, I would have to say David from The Lost Boys.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 19, 2007)

It was somebody before, but I can't remember, now it's John "Jigsaw" Kramer.


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 19, 2007)

oh the guy from rocki and bullwinkle.....but as evil goes ummmmmm Megatron....hes only alive for so long tho


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW, there's soo many. How about Jack Nicholson in The Shining? Or the creepy leader of the underground people in The Time Machine? Or pinhead from Hellraiser? There's one actor in particular I like in a villain role, but I don't know his name. He played the jailor in The Count of Monte Cristo. I think he was also the Sheriff in the old Robin Hood with Kevin Costner.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmmm....I would say....Bill. From the movies Kil Bill 1 and 2.

Kill Bill 1 is my all time favourite movie and the villain had a lot to do with it. His smooth attitude. Looks like a real gangster. A calm looking old timer that can surprise you if you step on his feet. 

After Bill, I would say Jigsaw from the SAW movies. His traps are so awesome. I just have to love him too


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 19, 2007)

I remembered what the other one was: Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh yeah! That guy was awesome too! Can't believe I forgot about him. 

I like how he was so mysterious in The Red Dragon. Anthony Hopkins is such a great actor.


----------



## Huey (Nov 20, 2007)

More recently, Russell Crowe as Ben Wade in 3:10 to Yuma.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 20, 2007)

Either Jigsaw, or doctor evil, depends on it you mean best comical villan or best evil villan.


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 20, 2007)

DarkSunDS said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so gonna second that. Although i don't really consider Yagami Light a villain, he is more the villain who whipes other villains.. and he isn't dirty to do a bit of teamkilling either.


----------



## Huey (Nov 20, 2007)

That's exactly how the creators of Death Note want you to feel. He's killing bad guys, right? But he is doing it based on a juvenile sense of right and wrong and, now, he has killed people not guilty of anything but doing their jobs. But I don't consider him a villain, either. More of an anti-hero. He still has good intentions. He's just being somewhat paranoid while at the same time testing the limits of his new power.


----------



## Jaenna_Reed (Nov 20, 2007)

UHm.. Favortie Movie villan?

I'll have to think about that one...

Team Rocket.

<333<333<333 + 1


----------



## stoelbank (Nov 20, 2007)

Huey said:
			
		

> That's exactly how the creators of Death Note want you to feel. He's killing bad guys, right? But he is doing it based on a juvenile sense of right and wrong and, now, he has killed people not guilty of anything but doing their jobs. But I don't consider him a villain, either. More of an anti-hero. He still has good intentions. He's just being somewhat paranoid while at the same time testing the limits of his new power.



You stole the words out of my mouth, i 100% agree.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 20, 2007)

Agent Smith.


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 20, 2007)

Jenner from NIMH.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Venom from Spider Man 3


----------



## brokenfox (Nov 21, 2007)

This is easy...Bad Ash from Evil Dead.

A close second is the 'Evil' from Evil Dead.

And a honorary mention for best Metal evil hero: Sammi Curr


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 21, 2007)

The Cop Denzel Washington played in Training Day. I don't think I've ever actually felt disgusted with someone and then thinking "Damn this is a movie, someone shouldn't be making me feel this pissed off" THAT is being a great villain. If you like them, then why are they the bad guy?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 21, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> The Cop Denzel Washington played in Training Day. I don't think I've ever actually felt disgusted with someone and then thinking "Damn this is a movie, someone shouldn't be making me feel this pissed off" THAT is being a great villain. If you like them, then why are they the bad guy?



Likely for the same reason a lot of women date assholes instead of nice guys.


----------



## Devolger555 (Dec 9, 2007)

the Xenomorph


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 9, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> My vote goes for Davy Jones, he's one of the coolest looking villains I've ever seen, an excellent sword fighter, heartless (literally!) evil bastard with a secret soft side, completely brutal, and (until the third movie) commanded the mighty Kraken! Oh and he's awesome at the organ too
> 
> Lets hear it, what's your favorite villain?



I agree w/u, but my other vote goes to Grendel's mother in Beowulf. Seducing and killing men, who can say that's not bad-ass!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 9, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> WOW, there's soo many. How about Jack Nicholson in The Shining? Or the creepy leader of the underground people in The Time Machine? Or pinhead from Hellraiser? There's one actor in particular I like in a villain role, but I don't know his name. He played the jailor in The Count of Monte Cristo. I think he was also the Sheriff in the old Robin Hood with Kevin Costner.



Jack Nicholson is creepy, whether acting or not.


----------



## machine146 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hannibal Lector. One of the creepiest charecters in a movie. You don't need any disfigurating makeup. You just need an actor who can play the part.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 9, 2007)

3rding the folks who said Hannibal Lecter (in any incarnation) and 2nding Brokenfox and the Evil Force. I'm sure there's a ton I'm not thinking of at the moment, but:

Frank Booth in "Blue Velvet", who gets points for most creative use of the f-bomb in cinema. 

Dr. Zaius in "Planet of the Apes". Although he's only a villain if you happen to be human. 

"Mom" and "Dad" in "The People Under the Stairs". Freaking CRAZY.

The Creepy Thin Man from the Charlie's Angel's movies. Evil and delicious.


----------



## wyanewill (Dec 14, 2007)

MadPlumber said:
			
		

> EmilAnarchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! You got that right. Also The James Cameron Aliens, Freddy and Jason, Gozer, Those german guys from the Die Hard Films, and Broly.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 14, 2007)

John Carpenter's Version Of 

THE THING

One Cell is enough to contaminate a whole organism, The ONLY thing that stopped it was the ice of the Antarctic, if it ever hit the sea, any lifeforms Are game, even plankton or algae.


----------



## TheGru (Dec 14, 2007)

I would've said Vadar, but he lost credibility in SW3. 

Now I'd sayyyy... General Chang, from Star Trek VI "Undiscovered Country". (I'm more of a classic evil guy.)


----------



## Kloudmutt (Dec 14, 2007)

headless rider from sleepy hollow and the demon guy from jeepers creepers

bcz they are a pair of persistent bastards


----------



## Huey (Dec 15, 2007)

Recently saw a new memorable villain. From No Country for Old Men, Javier Bardem as Anton Chigurh: a sociopathic killer who uses a captive bolt pistol and a modified air powered shotgun to kill anyone who inconveniences him in the slightest way. His cadence and mannerisms are so believably and effectively spooky. A very good performance.


----------



## TheSkunkCat (Dec 15, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> My vote goes for Davy Jones, he's one of the coolest looking villains I've ever seen, an excellent sword fighter, heartless (literally!) evil bastard with a secret soft side, completely brutal, and (until the third movie) commanded the mighty Kraken! Oh and he's awesome at the organ too
> 
> Lets hear it, what's your favorite villain?



I can totally relate to Davy. A big romantic disappointment after ten years DOES make you ornery.

I second this vote.


----------



## drink (Mar 13, 2008)

This is a terribly hard decision D:

I'd probably have to say Dr. Crane/Scarecrow from Batman Begins, though it helps that I've always been a fan of that character in the comics, I just thought they did such a beautiful job with him in that movie. And its Cillian Murphy, I'd hit that so hard. 

Though Barbosa from PotC 1 and Yagami Light from Death Note are also big favorites of mine, siiiigh.


----------



## harpier (Mar 23, 2008)

Mrs. Coulter from The Golden Compass.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Mar 23, 2008)

Captain Vidal from Pan's Labyrinth. Nobody is more of a badass.


----------



## Dayken (Mar 23, 2008)

Tossing in additional votes for Clarence Boddicker and Anton Chigurh.

While somebody already said Bill, I gotta go with Elle Driver when it comes to Kill Bill villains. She was a nasty, plotting (pardon my language) bitch who not only betrayed one of her own comrades for money, but killed Pai Mei in one of the most cowardly ways possible. Maybe I'm wrong for basing how good a villain is simply on how much they deserved to die (not to mention how much the audience wanted to happen), but still.

Also gotta go with the T-1000. I love a well-done "remorseless killing machine" type of villain, and the liquid metal effects still hold up pretty well to this day.

Oh, and Hans Gruber from Die Hard.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 25, 2008)

tundra_arctic_wolf said:
			
		

> Venom from Spider Man 3



I was going to say him.
But then I remembered how let down I was that he didn't even have any worthwhile screen time. <(Â¬_Â¬)>


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 25, 2008)

Huey said:
			
		

> Anton Chigurh:



YES! Definitely my most favorite villain to crop up recently.


----------



## Renian (Mar 25, 2008)

Top Three for me...

Emperor Palpatine 
Judge Doom
T-1000


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2008)

Since Agent Smith has already been mentioned, Ill bring Mr. Zorg from the 5th Element, cuz we all know that if you want something done right, do it yourself!!!!!  Also, comedy option, the Nihilists from the Big Lebowski.
 "His girlfriend cut off her toe, she said we'd get a million dollars"!!!


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd have to say sex appeal is a major deciding factor for me.

Predator (with the mask on, plz)


----------



## Renian (Mar 25, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:
			
		

> Since Agent Smith has already been mentioned, Ill bring Mr. Zorg from the 5th Element, cuz we all know that if you want something done right, do it yourself!!!!!  Also, comedy option, the Nihilists from the Big Lebowski.
> "His girlfriend cut off her toe, she said we'd get a million dollars"!!!



Heh, I remember Zorg. The only character in any film I'm aware of that upstaged all the main ones. Meaning you were often more interested in what was going on in his scenes than most of the main hero's.

"One thing I do like is a killer. Cold, hard, methodical, and thorough. Now a real killer would have immediately asked about the little red button on the bottom of the gun..."


----------



## Helsing (Mar 26, 2008)

I vote for Alec Trevelyan from Goldeneye! haha, I'm so old school :B


----------



## Mari (Apr 10, 2008)

Aqua-Chan said:
			
		

> The smoking man from the X-files, so secretive and munipulitive.



Oh totally... I didn't even think of him. 

I'd say, Darth Vader. Always the classic. 

And the Mayor from _Buffy The Vampire Slayer_. He was so weird...


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 10, 2008)

How about Hummungus from Road Warrior? xD
Leather-bound muscle god who is all for the brutal rape and murder of any poor soul willing to resist is hand. His appearance is kind of humorous in how much it just screams BDSM.


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2008)

The Ayatollah of Rock and Rolla!!!!!!!!!  So cool he even had his own toys.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 10, 2008)

Includes a removal mask too! Awesome!


----------



## Woofi (Apr 13, 2008)

Yoko Ono. 







a.k.a. Percival C. McLeach FTW.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 14, 2008)

Kathy Bates in Misery.


----------



## Clothoverlord (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Palpatine.  Deliciously scheming.


----------



## Hanzo (Apr 30, 2008)

Anton Chigurh from No Country for Old Men,  the man himself is threatining as it is to look at him....and that Haircut @,@ . Oh and Jack from The shining, because Nicholson gave me nightmares with his performance


----------



## Hanzo (Apr 30, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Kathy Bates in Misery.




I AGREE MR MAN! *pretends to smash your ankles with a sledge hammer* God, and Stephen King Loves to have main character's torture his victims with blunt objects, like Jack in the Shining *shivers*


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 30, 2008)

The Master from Doctor Who. Also the Daleks from the same series. Great bad guys!


----------



## Entlassen (Apr 30, 2008)

Biff, from Back To The Future!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 30, 2008)

1. Hans Gruber (Die Hard, makes D.B. Cooper look like an amateur)
2. T-1000 (Terminator 2)
3. Biff Tannen (Back To The Future)


----------



## BloodYoshi (May 2, 2008)

Anton Chigurh from _No Country for Old Men_ was terrifyingly well executed, they picked the perfect actor and the perfect attitude for him. A crazy fucker who called lives on coin tosses.


----------



## Huey (May 2, 2008)

Surely Anton Chigurh will go down in the annals of history as one of the most original, tremendous movie villains ever.


----------



## Ziba the lioness (May 2, 2008)

My favorite villain of all times, has allways been Shredder from tmnt n.n I remember I "loved" him as a kid. I wouldnt play tmnt if I couldnt be him XD lol

But as for furry villains, it is Zira from tlk2


----------



## Hanzo (May 3, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Anton Chigurh from _No Country for Old Men_ was terrifyingly well executed, they picked the perfect actor and the perfect attitude for him. A crazy fucker who called lives on coin tosses.




I already said it , but you mentioned the actor part >.>


----------



## Huey (May 3, 2008)

Hanzo said:


> I already said it , but you mentioned the actor part >.>



I said it on the fifteenth of December. 

WINNAR


----------



## Hanzo (May 3, 2008)

Huey said:


> I said it on the fifteenth of December.
> 
> WINNAR



NOOOOOOO...wait *gets down on my knees and does cheezy acting style like Darth Vader in Revenge of the Sith* NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

